# Any bands that use 9 string or 10 gtuitars?



## grey dog (May 24, 2012)

i don't know any and i want to hear some


----------



## Thallkenbrack (May 24, 2012)

Not sure if any bands are using 9 strings yet, but AAL and Bermuda both have songs in C# below F (Bermuda's aren't released until July though).


Some AAL goodness in C#


----------



## Might-is-Right (May 24, 2012)

Could have sworn High on Fire used 9s on one of their recent albums...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 24, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> Could have sworn High on Fire used 9s on one of their recent albums...



His 9 string is kinda like a 12 string but with only 3 strings double coursed.

I think what OP means is something like this

Rondo Music Electric Guitars | Page 1 of 1


----------



## Danukenator (May 24, 2012)

I honestly haven't heard of anyone actually recording a 9 string song. I know a few members here have them, I thinks there are some ten string owners. 

Other than AAL's which really isn't a 9 string song, just tuned down to the lowest note of a 9 string "standard" tuning.

If you are looking for multistring stuff, a possible substitute could be looking into some ERB players. They have stuff in that range. I've takin' a liking to Jean Baudin lately.


----------



## Poparad (May 25, 2012)

I just recorded a new CD with my band where I used my Agile 9-string on several tracks. I'm waiting to get the tracks back from mastering, but I'll post some clips here when I do!


----------



## mcleanab (May 25, 2012)

Poparad said:


> I just recorded a new CD with my band where I used my Agile 9-string on several tracks. I'm waiting to get the tracks back from mastering, but I'll post some clips here when I do!



Do you have the 925 or a 930?

I have a 925 and love it... I haven't composed anything with it yet but soon!!!


----------



## GTailly (May 25, 2012)

Well correct me if I am wrong but I heard Josh Travis from TTDTE and Glass Cloud was waiting for a custom 9 to be built by Jim from strictly 7.

I might be wrong tho...


----------



## benjaminbuisine (May 25, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> Well correct me if I am wrong but I heard Josh Travis from TTDTE and Glass Cloud was waiting for a custom 9 to be built by Jim from strictly 7.
> 
> I might be wrong tho...


 
He's got it !! There's a sample on his soundcloud


----------



## GTailly (May 25, 2012)

^ ouuuh yeah! Alright I did not know.
Thanks man I will listen to it right now.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2012)

Doug Pinnick of King's X uses a 12-string bass...


----------



## Poparad (May 25, 2012)

mcleanab said:


> Do you have the 925 or a 930?
> 
> I have a 925 and love it... I haven't composed anything with it yet but soon!!!



928. I bought one of the custom shop ones about a year ago.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2012)

So... I'd love to hear more details about your band... Specifically... the keyboard player...


----------



## Poparad (May 25, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> So... I'd love to hear more details about your band... Specifically... the keyboard player...



Haha, she's a cutie. Here's the website for the band:

Axon-Neuron

All of the recordings are currently of the previous lineup that featured a different singer, keyboardist, and drummer (all moved out of state last year). Also, the material is less rock/metal and more jazz, and I didn't have the 9-string yet.

As I said earlier, I should be getting the new material back any day now, and I'll post some clips when I do.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2012)

Just curious... any reason for the subtle neurobio references?


----------



## simonXsludge (May 25, 2012)

benjaminbuisine said:


> He's got it !! There's a sample on his soundcloud


Note definition... there is none.


----------



## Poparad (May 25, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Just curious... any reason for the subtle neurobio references?



The band name came from the title of the first song I wrote for the group, which is a love song but instead of using the typical (and biologically inaccurate) imagery of the heart, I wrote it about the brain. And also because the music can be kind of 'brainy' and intellectual at times, it seemed fitting, so I ran with it.


----------



## Poparad (May 25, 2012)

shitsøn;3024009 said:


> Note definition... there is none.



Hah, yeah. Although it sounds like he's running a rotary speaker effect on it, which certainly doesn't help.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2012)

I'll have to check it out when I get home... cant stream audio/video here.


----------



## gregmarx7 (May 25, 2012)

The band PDP does. I believe they also have 10 strings being built for them. 
Prototype Ares Studio Video by PDP - YouTube


----------



## Brill (May 25, 2012)

Doesn't the Guy from Defect noise use a 10 string?


----------



## sleightest (May 26, 2012)

Im sure within the next two albums Deftones will i mean look at the progression
Adrenaline - (E A D G B E) 
Around The Fur - (Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb) - (C# A# C# G# B# E#) 
White Pony - (C G C F A D) 
Deftones - (Ab Db Gb B E Ab Db) - (G# C# F# B E G# C#)
Saturday Night Wrist - (Gb Db Gb B E Ab Db) - (F# C# F# B E A# D#)
Diamond Eyes - (Gb B E A D G B E) - (F# B E A D G B E)
we need to go lower captain!!!


----------



## PortalNathrakh (May 29, 2012)

Unexpect.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2012)




----------



## in-pursuit (May 30, 2012)

my favourite part of that was his facial expressions.


----------



## AliceLG (May 30, 2012)

PortalNathrakh said:


> Unexpect.



I think he means 9-string guitars, not 9-string basses. That being said, they kick ass.

Also, I have my money on drop Eb for the next Deftones album ... or maybe drop C? That would be insane AND going "full circle"


----------



## owlexifry (May 31, 2012)

is that the whole demo? didn't look like he even touched the 3 lowest strings?


----------



## ZEBOV (May 31, 2012)

Here's Vildhjarta pitched down from LOW F to LOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW C. Although it's not on a 9 or 10 string guitar, it gives a bit of an idea of the sound of it with a band (if this type of thing is what you're going for)...... and the bass is pitched down just as much. Gonna need your best headphones or speakers for this.


----------



## Mprinsje (May 31, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Here's Vildhjarta pitched down from LOW F to LOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW C. Although it's not on a 9 or 10 string guitar, it gives a bit of an idea of the sound of it with a band (if this type of thing is what you're going for)...... and the bass is pitched down just as much. Gonna need your best headphones or speakers for this.




jezus, those low notes sound like well placed farts to me.

i think there's some point around Drop E when going even lower is really pointless, and only starts to sound worse.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## simonXsludge (May 31, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> i think there's some point around Drop E when going even lower is really pointless, and only starts to sound worse.


I agree. I messed around with D# and D on my 8 string for just one part on an upcoming recording of my band and while the D# was somewhat workable, the D just didn't cut it anymore. Even with an 80 gauge string the tension just isn't there anymore, so the attack and "impact" just kind of thin out. Also, going up in thickness makes it sound less and less like a guitar, so I don't feel like an even heavier string gauge would really cut it for me, even though it would help with the tension.

Anyways, you could check it out here:
Ibanez RGA8 Custom / DiMarzio DA8 / Low D# and D Tuning Test by mo)))ulder on SoundCloud


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

I've gotten notes below E1 to sound good but it's not intentional. Usually it'll be a case where my guitar falls out of tune and rather than whipping out the tuner I just tune the guitar to itself so I can keep practicing. Then the next time I break out the tuner it turns out I'm in Eb or even D sometimes. I like to stay in E, though.


----------



## Chalupacabra (May 31, 2012)

It's obviously just my opinion, but I think 8 strings may be the breaking point of usable extended low tones.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jun 1, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> It's obviously just my opinion, but I think 8 strings may be the breaking point of usable extended low tones.



I look forward to proving that statement wrong


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 1, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> I look forward to proving that statement wrong


Keep it coming.


----------



## no_dice (Jun 1, 2012)

grey dog said:


> i don't know any and i want to hear some



I'm interested to know the reason for your question. Do you want to hear bands that fully explore the range provided by such instruments, or do you just want to hear super low tunings?


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 1, 2012)

The guitarist in Regardless of Me uses a 10 string.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> It's obviously just my opinion, but I think 8 strings may be the breaking point of usable extended low tones.



Not sure if that's exactly the case, but it's as low as I think I wanna go.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 2, 2012)

Evil Weasel said:


> The guitarist in Regardless of Me uses a 10 string.


6 min of waiting for him to put them to use. 5 strings would have been enough for this song.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 2, 2012)

shitsøn;3035043 said:


> 6 min of waiting for him to put them to use. 5 strings would have been enough for this song.


It's a cover of a Madonna song.... I think you were expecting a bit too much unless they seriously changed the song and threw in solos  Not a fan of them so couldn't tell you which songs to listen to but they played at a pub I go to and he is actually a proficient shredder if you like that stuff and uses the whole range of the guitar just not in every song. Found another vid especially for you


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 2, 2012)

that was the most unmusical thing ive ever heard


----------



## Semichastny (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the whole argument about a tuning or a note being arbitrarily "to low" is dumb. There are people who to this day still think that anything B or lower can't sound good lol, but I have to agree that there is a point where the instrument & technology aren't capable of fully representing whats being played but thats no fault of the note. There are some good songs with a 9-string guitar but usually the low C# is pretty farty or indistinguishable. D# is what I consider the natural line of clarity for 8-string guitars, but if anyone has some good clips I'm willing to take that back. The challenge for me is making the tuning sound as heavy/beautiful as possible before you graduate down to a lower tuning instead of tuning down or getting an extra string just for the sake of it.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 3, 2012)

^ That Vildhjarta video... Seriously there are plenty of electronic music genres for such low-exagerated-bass-based type of sound. You should look for some.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jun 3, 2012)

No one has mentioned Spasm by Meshuggah yet. Double drop Bb, haters. 



Don't really like the song, but I hear the low Bb as defined and earth shaking. My head almost exploded when I first heard the song. I could definitely see it in some other applications. BTW Thomas the drummer is the vocalist and not Jens. 

And then there is this guy, he does not have a band but is a great player. I dislike the song a lot, but he uses all the strings. Kind of like Animals as Leaders on steroids, unfortunately without much of the melody. He is tuned B E A E A D G B E. The first three string are from a five string bass and then it is standard. 




Some days I feel like this guy: 



Other days I listen to AAL and am amazed.


----------

